
There never was an 'open web' - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/there-was-never-an-open-web-69194f9b1cf1
======
johncoltrane
> You read a lot. We like that.

> You’ve read all of your free stories for members this month. Become a member
> now for $5/month to read this story and get unlimited access to all of the
> exclusive content on Medium.

I distinctly remember a time when people didn't blog for money, though.

